# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  4 Monate nach Rpe

## Schildi

Hallo an alle,

möchte mich kurz vorstellen:
Bin 68 Jahre, vor 4 Monaten OP mit Da Vinci, nicht nervenschonend, operiert worden. Arzt sagte mir danach, dass op sehr schwierig war, war auch danach über Nacht noch auf Intensivstation. War sehr geschwächt. War 16 Tage im KH.
Tragedauer des Katheters 53 ! Tage, genau wie Drainage. War schon am verzweifeln, da Anastemose nicht dicht wurde

Werte lvor op : PSA 9,1.
Biopsie im Oktober 18 ergab einen Wert von 4+3, Gleason 7-8. 
Befund nach Op im Arztbericht:  T2c, N0, M0.

Nach op starke Inkontinenz, heute noch 8-9 Vorlage pro Tag. Nachts überwiegend trocken. 
War nach der Op in Reha. Hat nicht viel gebracht m.M. nach.

Wird die Inkontinenz besser ?
Freundliche Frage an Euch.

Lieber Gruß 
Schildi

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du regelmäßig deine Beckenboden gymnastik machtst besteht die Chance. Wenn nicht gibt es operative Möglichkeiten.

----------


## Berema

Hallo Schildi,

auch meine OP ist mittlerweile ebenfalls 4 Monate her. Von den Werten her hatten wir fast die gleichen Voraussetzungen und auch Dein Postoperativer Befund ähnelt meinem.

Allerdings hatte ich eine offene OP und es gab keine Komplikationen. Anschließend war ich in Bad Wildungen zur Reha, die mir in Bezug auf Kontinenz eine Menge gebracht hat.
Heute bin ich so gut wie "dicht". Vorlagen benutze ich nur noch selten. Meistens nur ne ganz kleine zur Sicherheit, wenn ich arbeiten bin, oder ne längere Autofahrt vor mir hab.
Aber auch die werde ich bestimmt demnächst weglassen können.

Ich denke, auch wenn es bei Dir Komplikationen während der OP gab und Du auch danach solche Schwierigkeiten hattest, besteht trotzdem kein Grund zu zweifeln, ob Du wieder "dicht" wirst.
Bei Deinen Voraussetzungen wird es halt nur etwas länger dauern, denke ich. Naja und vllt spielt auch das Alter und die generelle körperliche Fitness eine Rolle.

Ich bin ja noch um einiges jünger als Du.
Aber wie Michi schon schrieb: Mit dem Beckenbodentraining immer am Ball bleiben und es bei jeder Gelegenheit machen (beim Autofahren, am PC auch mal beim Spazierengehen etc)

Das wird schon...positiv denken

Wünsche Dir alles GUte

----------


## Reinhold2

> Wird die Inkontinenz besser ?


Hallo Schildi! Normalerweise wird die Inkontinenz besser, es sei den Du gehörst zu den 5 bis 10 Prozent (bei DaVinci-Operierten etwas mehr) der Patienten, die für den Rest des Lebens inkontinent bleiben. Dann hast Du halt Pech gehabt. 
R.

----------


## obelix

> Hallo Schildi! Normalerweise wird die Inkontinenz besser, es sei den Du gehörst zu den 5 bis 10 Prozent (bei DaVinci-Operierten etwas mehr) der Patienten, die für den Rest des Lebens inkontinent bleiben.


bisher habe ich gedacht, dass die DaVinci-Methode hier eher (kleine) Vorteile bietet. Gibt es eine Begründung für dieses Ergebnis?

----------


## Reinhold2

Diese Weisheit habe ich von Ärzten aus meiner Reha-Klinik. Das ist eine der größten Rehas in D. Die Ärzte führen Strichlisten. Und die zeigen immer: DaVinci-Operierte sind inkontinenter als Bauchschnitt-Operierte. Warum das so ist, können sie sich auch nicht erklären. 
Gruß
R.

----------


## Schildi

Hallo an alle, die mir so nett geantwortet haben.

Ja, das mit der längeren Inkontinenz bei Da Vinci operierten habe ich auch in der Reha gehört.
Muß man ja dann davon ausgehen, dass da Vinci op‘s halt für den Operateur lukrativer sind. 
wenn ich das gewusst hätte.

Meine Prostata war übrigens 70 Gr schwer.  
Ich habe auch seit der op verstärkt Verdauungsstörungen. 
Hat jemand von Euch auch diese Probleme oder gehabt ?

lieber Gruß 
Rainer

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Rainer,

Ja, da hast Du wirklich ziemlich Pech gehabt bezüglich der Inkontinenz. Bei Da Vinci Operationen hängt der Erfolg noch mehr als bei offenen Op's von der Erfahrung des Operateurs ab. Aber auch dann kann man natürlich Pech haben.

Aber was soll's jetzt. Vorwärts schauen und das beste draus machen. Michi hat die Möglichkeiten oben erwähnt, falls die Inkontinenz bestehen bleibt.
Ansonsten ist natürlich genauso oder noch wichtiger, was der PSA Wert jetzt nach OP macht. Wenn er jetzt unter der Nachweisgrenze ist, dann wäre das ja schon mal ein riesiges Trostpflaster und wäre erst mal ein Grund zur Freude !

Tritus

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo an alle, die mir so nett geantwortet haben.
> 
> Ja, das mit der längeren Inkontinenz bei Da Vinci operierten habe ich auch in der Reha gehört.
> Muß man ja dann davon ausgehen, dass da Vinci op‘s halt für den Operateur lukrativer sind. 
> wenn ich das gewusst hätte.
> 
> Meine Prostata war übrigens 70 Gr schwer.  
> Ich habe auch seit der op verstärkt Verdauungsstörungen. 
> Hat jemand von Euch auch diese Probleme oder gehabt ?
> ...


Eine Erklärung wäre, dass eine große Prostata den Druck auf den (verbleibenden) Schließmuskel vor der OP bereits genommen hat. Nun ist die Prostata weg und der Muskel nicht ausreichend trainiert. So erklärten es mir Physios und Ärzte. Die Op-Methode hat mE keinen besonders großen Einfluss.

Gruß Achim

----------


## Schildi

Hallo Berema,
darf ich fragen, wie alt Du bist ?
lg Rainer

----------


## Schildi

Danke Achim für Deine Antwort.
LG Rainer

----------


## Berema

> Hallo Berema,
> darf ich fragen, wie alt Du bist ?
> lg Rainer


Klar...ich bin 55

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rainer,
besorg dir den OP-Bericht , da müssten die Komplikationen während der OP genau beschrieben sein. Vielleicht ergibt sich daraus ein Hinweis auf dein Problem. 16 Tage KH nach Da Vinci sind schon sehr ungewöhnlich.Da muss einigen schief gelaufen sein.
Ansonsten erscheint mir die Erklärung durch die große P. und den unzureichend trainierten Schließmuskel sinnig.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Rainer,

wurde Dir das Ergebnis der Pathelogie mitgeteilt?

Viele Grüße und gute Besserung 

Lothar

----------


## Schildi

Hallo an alle,

möchte fragen, ob jemand von Euch im Klinikum Worms von Prof. Hofmockel mit Da Vinci operiert wurde.

LG Rainer

----------


## Schildi

Hallo Lothar,

meine Diagnose nach der Op im November 18 :  pT2c, N0, R0, G3 tertiär 5.
habe immer noch Schmerzen im Bauchraum, aber Inkontinenz wird besser, auch bestimmt durch regelmäßiges Beckenbodentraining.  Mir wurden lt. Arzt  auch sehr starke Verwachsungen an der Blinddarmnarbe entfernt. Dieser wurde im Jugendalter bereits schon entfernt. Also wäre sehr große Wunde im Bauchraum gewesen lt. Arzt. Beim Aufwachen und noch 8 Tage nach OP hätte ich ein extrem großflächiges Hämathom an der linken Seite. Warum ? Konnte man mir nicht sagen.

Bis dann.
LG Rainer

----------


## harry47

> Diese Weisheit habe ich von Ãrzten aus meiner Reha-Klinik. Das ist eine der grÃ¶Ãten Rehas in D. Die Ãrzte fÃ¼hren Strichlisten. Und die zeigen immer: DaVinci-Operierte sind inkontinenter als Bauchschnitt-Operierte. Warum das so ist, kÃ¶nnen sie sich auch nicht erklÃ¤ren. 
> GruÃ
> R.


 Solche Strichlisten sind natürlich weit entfernt von einer repräsentativen und seriösen Statistik. Sie werden in einer AHB/Reha-Klinik geführt. Dahin begeben sich gerade Operierte oder/und andere zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, wenn sie erneut Probleme bekommen. Die große Schar derjenigen, die keine Probleme haben, kommen gar nicht erst dahin und sind daher in den Strichlisten auch nicht berücksichtigt.

Während meines Aufenthalts in der Martiniklinik hatte ich regelmäßigen Kontakt mit einigen anderen Leidensgenossen, insbes. mit 5 von ihnen. Von uns 6 waren 4 da Vinci operiert und 2 mit großem Bauchschnitt. Die letztgenannten hatten während des Klinikaufenthalts schon größere Probleme. Beide haben auch die AHB gemacht. Wir anderen 4 (da Vinci) haben uns alle gegen die AHB entschieden, tauchen also in der Strichlisten-Statistik nicht auf. Diese wenigen Leute ergeben aber natürlich auch noch keine brauchbaren statistischen Erkenntnisse.

  Würde man alle Operierten in eine solche Statistik mit einbeziehen, könnte sich m.E. das Gegenteil von dem ergeben, was die Strichlistenstatistik vermeintlich aussagt. Ich möchte es jedenfalls glauben.

----------


## Michi1

Das Gegenteil dazu: Ich wurde mir Da Vinci operiert und war noch nach 2 Jahren komplett inkontinent. Ich glaub es sagt nichts aus wie man operiert wurde.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Die große Schar derjenigen, die keine Probleme haben, kommen gar nicht erst dahin und sind daher in den Strichlisten auch nicht berücksichtigt.



Das wäre mir neu, dass eine "große Schar" nach einer RPE keine AHB machen.
R.

----------


## RalfDm

> Würde man alle Operierten in eine solche Statistik mit einbeziehen, könnte sich m.E. das Gegenteil von dem ergeben, was die Strichlistenstatistik vermeintlich aussagt. Ich möchte es jedenfalls glauben.


Das ist mal eine interessante Überlegung, eine entsprechende Untersuchung hat es aber meines Wissens noch nie gegeben: Wieviele Patienten verzichten nach einer da-Vinci-OP auf eine AHB und wieviele nach einem offenen Bauchschnitt? Die Sozialdienste der Kliniken müssten es feststellen können. Ich habe zum Beispiel nach meiner da-Vinci-OP (2010 in Gronau) auf eine AHB verzichtet. Ich war sofort kontinent.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Jeder der auf eine AHB freiwillig verzichtet hat es noch nie mitbekommen wie entspannend so eine ist. Man wird verwöhnt und muss an keine Arbeit denken. Raus aus denm Alltag. Wenn man nicht Inkontinent ist ist es noch besser sich zu erholen.

----------


## Berema

Ich kann auch nur DRINGEND zu einer AHB raten...Ich wollte das zuerst auch nicht, hab mich dann aber breitschlagen lassen und hab es nicht bereut. 
Zum einen, weil ich ambulant niemals solch eine Ruhe nach der OP gehabt hätte (die ich in der ersten Woche Reha auch dringend gebraucht hab), zum anderen weil es absolut richtig war, sich nach der OP VOLL UND GANZ betüddeln zu lassen und sich um nichts, ausser sich selbst kümmern zu müssen. 
Zudem ist in der Reha IMMER ein Ansprechpartner greifbar, wenn es Probleme gibt und man wird, gerad im Bezug auf die Kontinenz, rundum informiert und trainiert..OHNE irgendwo hinfahren zu müssen....
Ich hab das sehr genossen...und auch wirklich gebraucht.....
Aber letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden. Laut einer Studie wird man sogar nach einer stationären AHB wieder schneller Kontinent als wenn man das ambulant oder gar nicht macht..
So wurde uns das jedenfalls in Bad Wildungen verkauft. 
Doch mit dem Abstand von heute (knapp 4 Monate nach der AHB) und aus meiner Erfahrung her, würde ich fast behaupten , die haben Recht. 
Bei mir ist die OP jetzt 20 Wochen her und ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit wieder "dicht"

----------


## harry47

Ich wollte nur etwas über die Qualität der Strichlistenstatistik sagen, mehr nicht. Das, was ich über das Verhalten von 6 Personen in der Klinik gesagt habe, ist natürlich noch viel weniger repräsentativ. Aber es ist eben eine persönliche Erfahrung. Den Nutzen einer AHB wollte ich allgemein keinesfalls in Zweifel ziehen.

----------


## Schildi

Hallo michi,
du hattest aber auch einen Wert nach der Operation von pT2 (a, b, c ?, steht nicht dabei), und dein psa wert ist doch nach 3 Jahren wieder gestiegen ? Oh Mann, lt. meinen Op Werten dachte ich, die hätten bei mir alles rausgeschnitten was Krebs war.  Habe nun doch Angst, dass der Krebs wiederkommt. Warum hat man mich nicht noch bestrahlt zur Vorsorge ? Meine bis jetzt 2maligen psa Messungen waren jeweils 0,007.
nächste Messung ist jetzt im Juni. 
Melde mich dann und berichte. 

LG Rainer

----------


## Schildi

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, das hatte ich schon mal gefragt, wer im Klinikum Worms nach Da Vinci operiert wurde.
lg Rainer

----------


## Michi1

Schildi. in meinem Profil habe ich gerade nachgeschaut das steht pT2c. Ich habe alles so aufgeschrieben wie im Entlassungsbericht steht.Damals konnte ich damit überhaupt noch nicht anfangen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Das wäre mir neu, dass eine "große Schar" nach einer RPE keine AHB machen.
> R.


Meine Krankenkasse hat die AHB abgelehnt, da nicht genau genug spezifiziert und mir war es dann zu dumm, mich noch weiter zu kümmern. Ich war gleich nach dem Stöpselziehen im Wesentlichen kontinent, was sich in den letzten Wochen noch von ganz allein gebessert hat. Und ich tauche in keiner Strichliste auf. Offen operiert.

----------


## Uli49D

Zur "AHB"
Meinerseits (offene OP) kann ich nur unbedingt eine "AHB" empfehlen. 
Für mich war das insgesamt positiv - quasi "zurück in Leben". So auch der "gewisse Zeitdruck" des Behandlungsplanes, der Essenszeiten usw. usw. 
Positiv, dass ich bei der Kasse (die erst mal komplett abgelehnt hatte) die vom Operator empfohlene spezialisierte Klinik (Vogtlandklinik Bad Elster) durchsetzen konnte... 
Zur "Logenbestrahlung" nach der OP: 
Ich denke dass bei 70 Gy eine gewisse verbleibende Schädigung der Nerven leider nicht auszuschließen ist... 
Mit freundlichem Gruss
Uli

----------


## Schildi

Hallo an alle,

meine RPE ist nun schon über 14 Monate her.
 Ich bin noch nicht kontinent , brauche  Z.Zt. aber gegenüber vor 1 Jahr nur  noch 1 Vorlage pro Tag , manchmal 2, das aber nur in Stress- oder Belastungssituationen. Impotenz ist stetig vorhanden. Ich glaube  auch nicht, dass sich das ändern wird. Das belastet mich schon sehr. Meine Frau sagt, das wäre nicht wichtig, aber für mich ist das schon gravierend.  Ich habe auch Angst, diese Pumpe zu probieren, da ich so viel negatives gehört habe. 
Schmerzen im Bauchraum sind auch noch da, mein Urologe meinte, dass das noch von der großen Operationwunde herrühren würde und noch Zeit braucht. Bezweifle dies aber, dass die Schmerzen nicht mehr weggehen.
Die Schmerzen fühlen sich an irgendwie wie Nervenschmerzen oder Neuralgien, oft habe ich auch schmerzhafte Hüftschmerzen beidseitig.
Gottseidank ist mein regelmäßig gemessener PSA Wert seit der OP immer bei 0,006, also nicht mehr messbar.
 Ich hoffe so sehr, dass dies so bleibt.
Bei vielen hier bleibt er ja nach paar Jahren nicht mehr niedrig.

Ich wollte mich heute einfach mal wieder melden.

Liebe Grüße und alles Gute für Euch !
Schildi

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Rainer,
Glückwunsch!
PSA quasi 0 und schon ziemlich kontinent, ist doch super!
Die Schmerzen werden sicher auch noch weniger werden oder auch ganz verschwinden.
Ich habe noch gar nicht mitgekriegt, dass es über die Pumpe viel Negatives gibt. Die hatte ich mir gleich nach meiner RPE verordnen lassen und immer fleissig benutzt, damit die Schwellkörper nicht verkümmern. Bis heute bin ich damit zufrieden und kann nichts Nachteiliges darüber berichten.
Weiterhin alles Gute
Lutz

----------

